# Trace Elements and Shrimp



## altaaffe (17 Dec 2008)

Just a question for those who have used the trace element mix from Garden Direct

http://www.gardendirect.co.uk/chelated-trace-element-mix-500gm-p-887

did you see any noticeable problems with shrimp and how has it been for you with the plants


----------



## JamesC (17 Dec 2008)

I used it for a while with no probs with my amano or cherry shrimp, but I didn't do it the normal way. I added half the normal amout of 15g in 250ml of water, ie, 7.5g in 250ml. To boost the iron content I added 10g of Fe-DTPA - http://www.gardendirect.co.uk/chelated-iron-ph-68-p-885 to the solution. If I had crystal reds then I might be a bit more cautious but with my amano and cherry shrimp it seemed fine and also plants seemed fine as well.

HTH
James


----------



## Voo (17 Dec 2008)

I've used this in a tank with mainly shrimp and they've been fine, although i wasnt dosing EI amounts.


----------



## altaaffe (17 Dec 2008)

Thanks guys, helps a lot.

I currently use 25g of AE trace mix in 500ml of water and dose at 5ml of solution per 30 litres 2 -3 times a week (depending on the tank).

But, (thanks to living 30 mins from Inverness) it's going to cost me Â£15 postage to get a couple of dry ferts sent through from AE so looking at other possibilities.  I currently have Amano, Cherry and Marble shrimp


----------



## GreenNeedle (18 Dec 2008)

The concentrations although looking much higher in copper etc. are still small.

AC


----------



## Superman (22 Dec 2008)

I usually add 2g of AE trace mix each week in my 180ltr. I've tried shrimp loads of times in my tank but they don't usually last a week. Last time I tried cherry shrimp I reduced that down to 1g per week to see if that helped, it didn't make a difference. Speaking to some at the ADA demo day, it seems that you'll either be ok or not and dosing the amount of trace mix doesn't make a difference (unless your overdosing). I also tried lowering my Nitrate in my tank with shrimp, again that didn't make a difference.
Therefore, I've given up on inverts totally in my tank as shrimp and snails don't last longer than a week but everything else is great!


----------

